# I love orangeburg!



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

It was somewhat slow today. This evening I get two emergency sewer calls...both cable and camera work...both orangeburg. I left at 5:30 pm, got home at 9:00 pm with good money (no materials except a single wax ring) and a high chance of replacing one of the lines soon.

*Video-inspections + Orangeburg pipe = $$$*:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes sir, when you start digging up "tar paper" you know it's going to be a good day. You kinda feel sorry for the HO, but hey, they bought the house. They should have paid a plumber to camera the lines before they bought it. I hope you get the sewer line:thumbsup:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

about 8 months ago i replaced a stack for a bath re-model. they actually used the orangeburg above grond. came out of the concrete in cast and above the san tee for the toilet all orangeburg. there was a coupling in it they didnt seal. i saved it might be one of a few in tact, in existance.


----------

